# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cyprinids >  ID species in IAPLC Winner Tank

## Sweded

https://youtu.be/e-lpd7-49_M?t=12m45s
Sure looks like some kind of Rasbora to me but what species?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Might be scissortail rasbora... maybe can do a google seach and see if the photos of those fishes match the ones in the video.

----------


## Sweded

> Might be scissortail rasbora... maybe can do a google seach and see if the photos of those fishes match the ones in the video.



It's not a scissortail rasbora. Size, patterns, shape and colour is not the same.

----------


## AQMS

From here http://www.seriouslyfish.com/search/rasbora/
there are similarity but cant pin point which species is it.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> It's not a scissortail rasbora. Size, patterns, shape and colour is not the same.


You're right, they are not the same.

I viewed the video on my phone and the small screen made it tough to see the actual patterns. After viewing it full screen on my PC, can see they are very different. I guess have to continue scouring the net to find more photos of similar fishes which can match those in the video.

----------


## Sweded

> You're right, they are not the same.
> 
> I viewed the video on my phone and the small screen made it tough to see the actual patterns. After viewing it full screen on my PC, can see they are very different. I guess have to continue scouring the net to find more photos of similar fishes which can match those in the video.


I have been doing that but no luck so far. Have found pretty similar species though. 
I bet it's some really obscure species barely named.

----------


## stormhawk

It is not a rasbora but a characin/tetra. It could possibly be _Iguanodectes spilurus_.

----------


## Sweded

> It is not a rasbora but a characin/tetra. It could possibly be _Iguanodectes spilurus_.


Thank you for the knowledge! It really seem spot on.

----------

